# 2015 Trek Emonda SLR Project One - Sram Red 22 - Zipp 303



## glenn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just had my dream bike built, now I just have to wait for the snow to melt so i can ride it.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice bike! 
We ordered the wife an SLR with Red and Aelous 3; should be in sometime late March.


----------



## glenn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mine took 5 weeks to arrive. The dealer gave me a killer price on the Zipps so i was able to order the bike with a set of "Race" wheels and the Zipp 303s for the price of the Aelous 3s. This way I have a spare set for riding on the trainer and early in the season when there's a lot of debris on the road.

I also downgraded the tires on the Race wheels from R4 to R3 after being told the R4 is more of a race tire and more susceptible to flats.


----------



## swebiker (Feb 11, 2014)

Great looking bike! Enjoy it!


----------

